# Nệm kim cương 1m2 x 2m giá bao nhiêu?



## lyhaiyen (23/4/19)

Hãy đến ngay với Thegioinem.com, đại lý cung cấp nệm Kim Cương chính hãng, chất lượng được nhiều người tin dùng. Hiện tại, Thegioinem.com đã có 22 chi nhánh cửa hàng trên toàn quốc, phục vụ quý khách tận tình, giao hàng tận nhà miễn phí. Ngoài ra, Thegioinem.com còn có chính sách mua nệm TRẢ GÓP 0% LÃI SUẤT cho quý khách hàng thoải mái không lo về vấn đề tài chính nữa nhé!

Dưới đây là các dòng nệm Kim Cương có kích thước 1m2x2m được ưa chuộng và đánh giá cao từ khách hàng:

*1. Nệm Bông Ép Kim Cương Acness*
Dưới sự giám sát nghiêm ngặt của hệ thống dây chuyền sản xuất đạt chất lượng đạt chuẩn Hàn Quốc, nệm bông ép Kim Cương Acness chứa trong mình những sợi bông cao cấp, công nghệ nano kháng khuẩn, khối nệm có độ nén cao do đó có độ bền bỉ theo thời gian.

Nệm được bảo hành 10 năm bởi Công ty Nệm Kim Cương.

CHƯƠNG TRÌNH KHUYẾN MÃI: Giảm giá 25% + 2 gối nằm cao cấp + phiếu giảm giá 30% dịch vụ vệ sinh nệm, thảm, ghế sofa tận nhà.

Giá niêm yết cho nệm 1m4x2mx30cm là 2,900,000 đ được khuyến mãi -25% chỉ còn 2,175,000 đ + phiếu giảm giá 30% dịch vụ vệ sinh (giặt) nệm, thảm, ghế sofa tận nhà.




Nệm Kim Cương 1m2x2m Giá Bao Nhiêu? - Thegioinem.com​
*2. Nệm cao su Kim Cương Happy Gold*
Chất liệu cao su thiên nhiên 100%, kháng khuẩn tuyệt đối, là một trong các dòng nệm thân thiện với môi trường. Nệm cao su Kim Cương Happy Gold có độ đàn hồi tối ưu, bền bỉ và vô cùng thoáng mát nhờ cấu trúc hàng nghìn lỗ thông khí trên cả 2 bề mặt nệm.

Nệm được bảo hành 12 năm bởi Công ty Nệm Kim Cương.

Chương trình khuyến mãi: Giảm giá 25% + gối nằm cao su/gối ôm TATANA, bộ drap cao cấp, áo nệm Kim Cương và phiếu giảm giá 30% dịch vụ vệ sinh nệm tại nhà.




Nệm Kim Cương 1m2x2m Giá Bao Nhiêu? - Thegioinem.com​
*3. Nệm Cao Su Cao Cấp Kim Cương Luxury*
Dòng nệm cao su thiên nhiên cao cấp với các tiêu chuẩn nệm đạt chuẩn quốc tế, qua công nghệ sản xuất hiện đại, Kim Cương cho ra đời dòng nệm có khả năng chịu lực tốt nhất, siêu đàn hồi, giúp cho xương cột sống của bạn luôn ở đúng hình dáng chuẩn.

Nệm được bảo hành 12 năm bởi Công ty Nệm Kim Cương.

CHƯƠNG TRÌNH KHUYẾN MÃI: Giảm giá 25% + gối nằm cao su/gối ôm TATANA, bộ drap cao cấp, áo nệm Kim Cương và phiếu giảm giá 30% dịch vụ vệ sinh nệm tại nhà.




Nệm Kim Cương 1m2x2m Giá Bao Nhiêu? - Thegioinem.com​
*4. Nệm Gấp 3 Cao Su Bông Kim Cương*
Nệm có cấu trúc đa tầng bởi sự kết hợp hoàn hảo giữa cao su thiên nhiên và bông ép Polyester sạch khuẩn, mang đến độ cứng và đàn hồi tối ưu, phù hợp cho người đau lưng, hay mệt mỏi. Ngoài ra, nệm có thiết kế gấp 3 vô cùng tiện lợi khi di chuyển, vệ sinh hoặc có thể gấp lại thành sofa để ngồi.

Nệm được bảo hành 10 năm bởi Công ty Nệm Kim Cương.

Chương trình khuyến mãi: Giảm giá 15% + phiếu giảm giá 30% dịch vụ vệ sinh nệm thảm, ghế sofa tận nhà.




Nệm Kim Cương 1m2x2m Giá Bao Nhiêu? - Thegioinem.com​
*5. Nệm lò xo túi Acness Kim Cương*
Đây là dòng nệm lò xo túi độc lập hình thành từ các sợi thép không gỉ đặt trong các túi vải không dệt, có độ chắc chắn và bền bỉ cao. Với khả năng nâng đỡ tối ưu, nệm không gây đau lưng, thông thoáng khí và mang lại giấc ngủ sâu cho gia đình bạn.

Nệm được bảo hành 8 năm bởi Công ty Nệm Kim Cương.

Giá niêm yết cho nệm 1m2x195cmx26cm là 3,830,000 đ được khuyến mãi -20% chỉ còn 3,064,000 đ + phiếu giảm giá 30% dịch vụ vệ sinh (giặt) nệm, thảm, ghế sofa tận nhà.




Nệm Kim Cương 1m2x2m Giá Bao Nhiêu? - Thegioinem.com​
*6. Nệm Lò Xo Túi Gold Kim Cương*
Nguyên liệu sản xuất nệm hoàn toàn đạt tiêu chuẩn an toàn sức khỏe của châu Âu, với lớp cách ly là cao su thiên nhiên, PE, mousse đã mang đến cho nệm độ đàn hồi, êm ái và thoáng mát. Thiết kế của vỏ nệm vô cùng tinh xảo, tỉ mỉ và đẹp mắt.

Nệm được bảo hành 10 năm bởi Công ty Nệm Kim Cương.

Giá niêm yết cho nệm 1m2x2mx30cm là 8,230,000 đ được khuyến mãi -20% chỉ còn 6,584,000 đ + phiếu giảm giá 30% dịch vụ vệ sinh (giặt) nệm, thảm, ghế sofa tận nhà.




Nệm Kim Cương 1m2x2m Giá Bao Nhiêu? - Thegioinem.com​
*7. Nệm Lò Xo Túi Platinum Kim Cương*
Nệm lò xo túi cao cấp được bọc trong lớp vải không dệt giúp ngăn chặn ma sát, hạn chế oxi hóa - rỉ sét lò xo sau thời gian dài sử dụng. Lớp lót nệm gồm nhiều lớp bông polyeste và mousse siêu đàn hồi. Lớp cao su dày 2,5cm trên bề mặt, tạo sự êm ái và đàn hồi tối ưu.

Nệm được bảo hành 10 năm bởi Công ty Nệm Kim Cương.

Giá niêm yết cho nệm 1m2x2mx30cm là 11,390,000 đ được khuyến mãi -20% chỉ còn 9,112,000 đ + phiếu giảm giá 30% dịch vụ vệ sinh (giặt) nệm, thảm, ghế sofa tận nhà.




Nệm Kim Cương 1m2x2m Giá Bao Nhiêu? - Thegioinem.com​
*8. Nệm mút ép gấp 3 Kim Cương Trần Gấm Xốp*
Nệm mousse ép có độ đàn hồi cao, không lún, xẹp, vô trùng. Ngoài ra, nệm còn có độ thông khí tốt, thoát ẩm nhanh. Đạt chuẩn chất lượng nệm quốc tế và khả năng kháng cháy tối ưu.

Nệm được bảo hành 10 năm bởi Công ty Nệm Kim Cương.

Giá niêm yết cho nệm 1m2x2mx30cm là 2,550,000 đ được khuyến mãi -30% chỉ còn 1,785,000 đ + phiếu giảm giá 30% dịch vụ vệ sinh (giặt) nệm, thảm, ghế sofa tận nhà.




Nệm Kim Cương 1m2x2m Giá Bao Nhiêu? - Thegioinem.com​


----------

